

Show HN: Design Then Code, UI design guides for hackers - flyosity
http://designthencode.com/?hn

======
flyosity
Hey guys, I've been working on this since early Fall. I want to teach
designers the basics of Cocoa & iOS development and also teach hackers how to
design & execute great-looking UIs in Photoshop. The larger project tutorials
are paid (the first one went live today, over 70 pages including PSD file and
Xcode project) but I also wrote a shorter (free) guide to getting started with
Objective-C and Cocoa: <http://designthencode.com/scratch/>

